# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة صنع الدونت

## الوسادة

*


مين منا ما بحب الدونت 

يللا يا حلوين بترككم مع الطريقة 




المقادير : 

1/2 اصبع زبدة + 1/4 كاس سكر+ 1م ص فانيليا+ 1/4 كاس حليب بودرة + 3/4 كاس ماء دافيء + 3بيض + 1كأس دقيق + 1م ك خميرة +1م ص باكنج بودر 

الطريقة : 

توضع مع بعض وتخلط جيدا وتترك لتخمر لمدة ربع ساعة

ثم يضاف لها 2ونص كاس دقيق وتعجن مرة اخرى ولو احتاجت دقيق اضيفي مقدار 2م ك فقط

ثم تترك لتخمر مرة اخرى

وتعجن مره اخرى وتترك لمدة عشر دقائق .. ثم تشكل

ثم تترك لتخمر مرة اخرى شوفو كيف انتفخت العجينه

وتقلى في الزيت

هنا بعد ما قليتها بالزيت

نجي الحين للتزيين ويكون حسب رغبتك راح اوريكم دوناتي هذه المجموعه

هذه زينتها بالتوفي الخفيف ورشيت عليها جوز محمص ومجروش ,وممكن بالشكولاتة والسكر البودرة وسادة

وبلهناء والشفاء

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم




مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------


## totoalharbi

ميررررررررررررررررررررسي 
موضوع حلوووووووو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شهتينا يا هدولة  :Bl (33):

----------


## سنفورة

يمممممممممممممممم

يسلم دياتك هدول :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]مممممممممممم

يسلمو على الوصفة

شكل  الطريقة بسيطة وانا متأكدة انها راح تطلع طيبة

شكرا لجهودك :Eh S(15): [/align]

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

ناااااااااااايس

----------

